#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  The jingle whichmade director Mani Ratnam to Hire A.R.Rahman for Roja!

## Helena

In early 90's A.R.Rahman composed so many jingles and many of them actually doubled the sales of those products.
The jingle he made for *Cinthol soap is the turning point, which convinced director Mani Ratnam to hire A.R.Rahman for his film Roja.*
Another special thing is that *this advertisement stars Aravind Swamy who made his debut in the same film Roja as well.*


Check the video below to watch the life changing Cinthol jingle.
*P.S: Share any other news you know about A.R.Rahman.
*

----------


## Karikaalan

> In early 90's A.R.Rahman composed so many jingles and many of them actually doubled the sales of those products.
> The jingle he made for *Cinthol soap is the turning point, which convinced director Mani Ratnam to hire A.R.Rahman for his film Roja.*
> Another special thing is that *this advertisement stars Aravind Swamy who made his debut in the same film Roja as well.*
> 
> 
> Check the video below to watch the life changing Cinthol jingle.
> *P.S: Share any other news you know about A.R.Rahman.
> *


Wow. I think sheero is a rahmaniac. Thanks for sharing as I am a rahmaniac too.

----------


## Helena

> Wow. I think sheero is a rahmaniac. Thanks for sharing as I am a rahmaniac too.


Yes Karikalan I'm arahmanic  :love:  His magical music makes the mind stress free and happy

----------


## Bhavya

> In early 90's A.R.Rahman composed so many jingles and many of them actually doubled the sales of those products.
> The jingle he made for *Cinthol soap is the turning point, which convinced director Mani Ratnam to hire A.R.Rahman for his film Roja.*
> Another special thing is that *this advertisement stars Aravind Swamy who made his debut in the same film Roja as well.*
> 
> 
> Check the video below to watch the life changing Cinthol jingle.
> *P.S: Share any other news you know about A.R.Rahman.
> *


 Wow,First Heard this,I think you too a die heart fan of A.R.Rahman music like me :Smile:

----------

